# Vaya tela



## sanavia

Hola,

No entiendo la expresión "vaya tela", la traducción del diccionario de la casa no me suena. Mi jefe dice a menudo "¡ouf, vaya tela!".

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola Sanavia

¿Has visto este hilodel foro sólo ESP?

Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como ocurre con muchas otras expresiones populares, no se puede decir que *¡vaya tela!* tenga un significado único y preciso. 
Habitualmente, se usa para expresar cierto asombro y/o contrariedad, como respuesta a alguna noticia, comentario o evento que resultan contrariantes.

Selon les cas, les équivalents français pourraient être: 

- Et ben dis donc!
- Flûte!
- Ça alors!
- Oh, zut alors!
- Merde alors!
- Ah la vache! 
- Quelle poisse!
- Sacré bon dieu!

Sans oublier le_ number one_ français:

- Oh, lala!


----------



## tonino1983

en frances vaya tela! se lo puede traducir de la manera siguiente :

laisse tomber !
lache l'affaire !

depende tambien del contexto pero en el sur de francia (marseille) lo puedes traducir como :

oh pauvre !
pauvre de toi !

tambien en un modo exclamativo y vulg.

ouah salope !


----------



## Nicounico

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,

Que signifie l'expression "vaya tela" ? ou plus précisement, en quelle occasion s'utilise-t-elle ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Nicounico:

Si tu lis ce fil depuis le début tu auras déjà une petite idée de la chose. 

On dit ça en général, comme l'a expliqué Víctor, quand quelque chose de négatif ou de pas amusant arrive.

Je rajoute d'autres expressions :

- Tu parles d'une vacherie !
- Eh ben, nous voilà bien !
- Quelle merde !
- On n'est pas sortis de l'auberge !
- C'est pas de la tarte !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lavecilla

Bonjour:

¡Vaya tela lo bien que ha definido Victor el significado de esta expresión!

Con la frase que acabo de escribir quiero en primer lugar felicitarlo, et deuxièmement indicar que la expresión "vaya tela" también se utiliza en un sentido positivo, como en este caso en el que se denota admiración.

Otra: "¡Vaya tela el cochazo que te has comprado!" (Un "cochazo" c'est, populairement, une magnifique voiture).

Así que esta muletilla sirve para casi todo: es una exclamación "comodín".

Pero conviene destacar que su uso es sólamente coloquial (ningún locutor de radio o tele diría: "Vaya tela la cantidad de lluvia que ha caído en las últimas horas", ni mucho menos) y no se utiliza en toda España, sino sólo en algunas provincias de Andalucía. Fuera de ellas, esa exclamación se entiende pero no se oye más que esporádicamente, y en todo caso es debido a la movilidad de los andaluces por nuestra geografía.

La repetida expresión, fíjense ustedes, tiene hasta su superlativo, que es: "!Vaya tela marinera!"

Saludos


----------



## bliss13

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos, pregunté a un amigo que significaba la expresion *"Vaya tela"* y me respondió "Es una expresion de queya me vale"...

Pero todavia no entiendo... Podéis ayudarme ?


----------



## juanelico

Salut,

C'est une expression qui exprime un sentiment de surprise, avec une connotation souvent négative. Exemple: "_Ha suspendido todos sus exámenes este trimestre. _ ¿En serio?, ¡Vaya tela!"

J'espère t'avoir aidé. A plus!


----------



## Elsoce

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Nicounico:
> 
> Si tu lis ce fil depuis le début tu auras déjà une petite idée de la chose.
> 
> On dit ça en général, comme l'a expliqué Víctor, quand quelque chose de négatif ou de pas amusant arrive.
> 
> Je rajoute d'autres expressions :
> 
> - Tu parles d'une vacherie !
> - Eh ben, nous voilà bien !
> - Quelle merde !
> - On n'est pas sortis de l'auberge !
> - C'est pas de la tarte !
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Bonsoir,

Si on utilise l'expression entière "¡Vaya tela marinera!", pour rester dans le vocabulaire marin, ne pourrait-on pas utiliser l'expression "Et vogue la galère!", pour signifier qu'on est "embarqué" (toujours pour rester dans le même champ lexical!) dans une situation difficile dont on ne peut se dépêtrer?


----------



## Fred-erique

En voilà deux autres:
Quelle galère! 
Quelle histoire!

Par contre "et vogue la galère!" (qui correspond à "arrive que pourra!") n'a pas le même sens selon moi.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Elsoce,

L'expression "Vogue la galère !" (= advienne que pourra) n'a pas du tout le même sens que "¡Vaya tela!".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Elsoce

Merci à vous Fred-erique et Gévy pour cette nuance! Et bonne nuit!

Besitos

Elsoce


----------



## Ruilopez

Cierto que vaya tela denota asombro y/o contrariedad ante una noticia o evento que se nos anuncia, pero éste no tiene por qué ser contrariante. Es un ponderativo, sin más. Así si nos dicen que a fulano le han puesto una multa fortísima o a un equipo le han metido ocho goles reforzamos nuestra sorpresa con el típico "vaya tela". Es popularísimo y generalizado, no peculiar de Andalucía, como cree un forero. "Tela marinera" (no precedida de "Vaya") es un ponderativo genérico expresivo de algo muy arduo, dificultoso o pesado.


----------



## lavecilla

Ruilopez said:


> Es un ponderativo, sin más. [...] Es popularísimo y generalizado, *no peculiar de Andalucía, como cree un forero.*




En este largo hilo se ha dicho que "¡vaya tela!" es una exclamación que denota sorpresa (grata o ingrata) o asombro; y que también puede denotar contrariedad, emoción, etc. 

Sí, pero tiene algunas variantes:

*1º:* No sólo se usa acompañada de uno o varios signos de exclamación (para entendernos) o alzando más o menos la voz, sino también en un lenguaje totalmente plano: _Vaya tela lo mal que se portaron los niños ayer en casa de los abuelos => Hay que ver (o me estoy acordando de) lo mal que se portaron..._


*2º:* En muchos casos, esa expresión se acorta:

_-¿Te ha costado muy caro ese coche?
-¡Tela!_

O sea, muy caro.


_-¿Cómo va tu asunto con Hacienda?
-No lo veo muy claro: la cosa tiene tela, ¿sabes?_

O sea, es un asunto complicado.


_-¿Cómo te salió la paella ayer?
-Tela _(o también_ tela de buena_)

O sea, excelente.

Etc.


*3º:* El superlativo que mencioné:

_-¿Y te dolió?
-Me dolió tela
-¿Pero mucho mucho?
-¡Tela...marinera!_ (o también _¡Tela... del telón!_)


No digo que en el resto del País no se utilicen nunca estas expresiones y con esos significados, sino que -si se oyen- es de forma muy esporádica. En cambio por aquí, no tiene usted más que salir de casa para oírla unas cuantas veces en muy corto tiempo: en la calle, en los medios de transporte, en los bares y cafeterías, en los estadio deportivos...  en fin, en cualquier lugar concurrido, como últimamente puede ser la oficina de desempleo.

Yo, que viajo mucho por España, le puedo asegurar que el arraigo que tienen esas expresiones en el habla popular andaluza no lo he captado cuando he estado en otras regiones de la Península. No hasta ese punto.

A seguir bien.


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Tela también es que hay en algún sitio mucho jaleo, mucho cabreo: se usa contando algo, en el curro por ejemplo, cuentas qué problemones hay, y terminas diciendo Tela, es decir, que podrías seguir contando pero ahí lo dejas. Cuando se dice se hace un gesto con la mano, como si te turrase después de haberte quemado y a ver si te la refresca el viento.

-... ¡Tela!

O puede que no haya ningún problema ni malos rollos, sio simplemente mucho trabajo y se termina igual: ¡Tela!, vamos, que no sigues contando la de trabajo que hay.

Tela es pues mucha cantidad de algo, pero con sentido peyorativo, mucho de algo malo, o de mucho que hacer.

-... ¡Tela !

Y el gesto con la mano y enfatizando la palabra, incluso poniendo cara de preocupación, abriendo los ojos. Todo para enfatizar.

Gracias.

N.


----------



## gato radioso

C' est incroyable!
(En cualquier contexto, positivo o negativo)


----------



## chlapec

Norastorgarlensiu said:


> ...es decir, que podrías seguir contando pero ahí lo dejas.


Cuando es así, podrías utilizar la expresión "*...et j'en passe (et des meilleures)*"


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Perdonen que entre de nuevo: se me acaba de ocurrir que también se dice "¡Tela marinera!".

-... ¡Tela marinera! (habiendo platicado de los muchos follones que hay en tal o cual sitio, o el mucho quehacer y no dar abasto, de alguien que estaba cabreado y todas las que soltó, de los peligros pasados por turistas en el mar en una tormenta, de los problemas que tiene alguien por algo repentino que le haya surgido...)

Gracias.

N.


----------

